# "Free-Floating FCG" (way to hide mech and have floating away from structures)



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

*"Free-Floating FCG" (way to hide mech and have floating away from structures)*

I posted this on halloween forum and hopefully it can give others here ideas as well... heres the link to a diagram, picts, and a movie of the finished product... hope this helps! Pictures by thedudedrummer - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me like!
I really need to get off my hump and animate my ghost.

The entire yard looks great. Hope to see more of your work soon.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...where's the movie?


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool!
I have a "difficult to hang things" kind of yard myself. This'll come in handy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Maybe I'll have time to do that next yr with the ghost I just finished today.
looks good


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey dd, Your yard looks great! I partically liked the backdrop for your FCG, way cool looking. It sure sounds like this year will be even better, with all the props your building.


----------



## thedudedrummer (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks guys... the video is here 



The background is a la Scene Setters which was mounted to foam sheets and framed with 2x4's... trick is finding the right glue... but this was just the start for me... lol once I started with these FCG's I jumped into the whole new realm of serious haunting... so soon I will post picts of my new hearse which is comming along better than expected... and I have yet to start on my pirate ship... oh my 8 funkins for the singing pumpkins arrived the other day and now live in my front room... gotta love halloween!! I just cant wait for my buckys!! I've never had anything better than a blucky... now I'm upgrading and dropping the L lol... thanks for the feedback... I'll keep you posted on the rest of my progress... any questions... dont hesitate to ask, Mike


----------

